# DroidPad Project



## lJesterl (Aug 25, 2011)

Hello All,

I'm new to this site but have used xda-developers for awhile. I am working on the touchdroid project myself. I have been able to use my own custom boot loader with a generic android image. I am currently working on a proper image and a friendly user install program. I will keep you all posted and should have a working port by the weekend.

I have been programming for 14 years. I can program in over 10+ programming langugage and I currently work as a nvidia tegra developer.

If anyone would like to help just reply to this topic and i will find something for you to do.

I dont like to talk about other projects or other devs but both dumps from the qualcomm systems are garbage.

EDIT: I changed the name to DroidPad due to conflicting names with another project


----------



## lJesterl (Aug 25, 2011)

PS: sorry for the grammer/spelling errors Im one handed right now because I broke my arm lol


----------



## Snow02 (Jun 14, 2011)

lJesterl said:


> PS: sorry for the grammer/spelling errors Im one handed right now because I broke my arm lol


That's no excuse 

Jk


----------



## bouncer (Aug 26, 2011)

I am assuming youve picked up the driver?? Source for the chipset and such?


----------



## 07GSXR (Aug 24, 2011)

Sweet, look forward to your progress


----------



## calris (Aug 22, 2011)

> I have been able to use my own custom boot loader


Really? On the TouchPad? Can you provide any details? I want to do the same (U-Boot specifically) but I need to know if trashing the bootloader is reversible...


----------



## lJesterl (Aug 25, 2011)

With as much details as I can provide without hurting my own project you can do almost anything with u-boot that you want to do. Im sure there are ways to trash the bootloader but ive manipulated it so far every way possible without perminent damage. Everything can be restored through webos doctor


----------



## calris (Aug 22, 2011)

lJesterl said:


> With as much details as I can provide without hurting my own project you can do almost anything with u-boot that you want to do. Im sure there are ways to trash the bootloader but ive manipulated it so far every way possible without perminent damage. Everything can be restored through webos doctor


That sounds promising lJesterl. In case your wondering, I am not currently, nor am I going to be, part of the 'Bounty Chase'  and I certainly don't want to get in the way of anything you are doing - My sole desire is to have a functional port of U-Boot for the TouchPad, and at the rate I have other projects piling up, this will be a while off. If you feel you can provide me with any information on how to achieve this, can you let me know - I'm the U-Boot x86 maintainer, so getting my contact details will be trivial (or you can PM me)


----------



## OneT (Aug 25, 2011)

> lJesterl said:
> 
> I dont like to talk about other projects or other devs but both dumps from the qualcomm systems are garbage.


Can you be more specific? Which version are you using? or planing to use?



> Jesterl said:
> 
> *With as much details as I can provide without hurting my own project* you can do almost anything with u-boot that you want to do. Im sure there are ways to trash the bootloader but ive manipulated it so far every way possible without perminent damage. Everything can be restored through webos doctor


What exactly mean:


> *With as much details as I can provide without hurting my own project*


Really sound like you won't share? or am i wrong?

Anyway looking your progress, good luck.


----------



## tinnmann420 (Aug 22, 2011)

Hey Jester,

I would love to help i've been working on the project myself as well ( the other thread in the android dev section). and would love to see if i could help you get it going cause you sound like your just a bit farther then me. I would love to see this thing pop out and im pretty good at cleaning up install processes/porting procedures by designing what I call step condensing scripts to do the work for you when it comes to the nitty gritty. Any ways I'm more then willing to dev and test for you. shoot me a pm and we'll talk some more.

-Tmann


----------



## Noiofnine (Aug 21, 2011)

Jester, count me in. for any help needed. Testing/flashing/bricking (jk). 
I've been toying with things on my own, but the only success I have had is with;

1. ubuntu
2. modifying a dual boot from SHR and dumping an Android Image into the directory instead. (no success) -- go figure
3. Unbricking several times -D ) w/ webos doctor. LOL

So really... no success with android booting thus far for me. I NOT after the bounty, I'm purely bored now that I an no longer employed and watching HGTV gets annoying with all the chick shows. 
LOL.

So really now I have nothing but time on my hands... need to do something more then flipping the tv remote. hahaha


----------



## lp894 (Aug 24, 2011)

no clue if you need help testing or anything, but I'm familiar with adb and some light android programing(editing files, etc).


----------



## danalo1979 (Jun 23, 2011)

I can probably help. I have a touchpad with preware running customer OC kernels right now (which probably aren't helpful). PM me for what is needed and I can tell you what I am good at. Thanks


----------



## esjbe (Sep 1, 2011)

I'm more than willing to brick an iPad 

and I'd also be willing to write tutorials for you if you want to make any.


----------



## lJesterl (Aug 25, 2011)

I am really pleased with the support thus far. Thank you all.

The only disadvantage to my port will be no dual boot. It will be android gingerbread only. After the release I plan to go back and create more customization in the rom to better fit the touchpad. I apprecaite everyone's interest in testing. That will be what I will need the most. I have having a few issues that im working out and im having major issues creating a simplistic user installing package. Once its done I may just have to have someone ,whoever can do the best, make the easiest installing process/guide possible. I will keep you guys posted.


----------



## b16 (Jun 6, 2011)

Have you reached out to Team Douche.


----------



## lJesterl (Aug 25, 2011)

I'm not sure who they are but if you wouldnt mind to share there details I will contact them.

I need assitance from anyone who would like to help me who is running a 64bit version of ubunutu. My desktop crapped out on me and my laptop is only 32bit. I need the following compiled/built and uploaded for me to download.

$repo init -u git://codeaurora.org/platform/manifest.git -b
gingerbread_rel -m M8660AAABQNLYA109002.xml

$repo sync

cd <android-source-tree>

source build/envsetup.sh

choosecombo 1 1 msm8660_surf eng

- Where 1 = Device
- Where 1 = Release

- make -j4

if the above manifest fails try M8660AAABQNLYA109036.xml

Please insure that everything is intact (i.e boot.img, system.img .mbn, xt4 img's etc)


----------



## benny (Sep 1, 2011)

Just downloading ubuntu again lost my ISO. Will do the above when Ive got it installed :smile3:


----------



## lp894 (Aug 24, 2011)

I don't know if you got that code compiled or not...if not let me know. But like I said, as far as testing, I don't mind not dual booting


----------



## Noiofnine (Aug 21, 2011)

lJesterl said:


> I have having a few issues that im working out and im having major issues creating a simplistic user installing package. Once its done I may just have to have someone ,whoever can do the best, make the easiest installing process/guide possible. I will keep you guys posted.


Jester, I will say that is going to be the major hurdle for most users. I did not have any programming background, but just a quick study and now that I am not working for the next couple of weeks... I read, read, read. So yeah, its a bit lengthy and to be honest at first it was so intimidating. But then again, I had nothing else to do. LOL
So something simple would be great.

I was thinking:

1. Using metaDoctor to create a costume webos doctor and if possible have that do the injection of android? ; if its possible ( I haven't gotten that far yet) 
2. If its possible to write an ipk file and using preware to install. (much like patches/kernels) 
3. An install package that would contain all the necessary files, with an install script that would do all or most of the work? 
(something on the lines of -- unzip package, copy paste these files in these directory, once done click this script and let it run, etc...)


----------



## Zaphod-Beeblebrox (Jun 21, 2011)

I suspect this will be a two-pronged approach:

1) the initial install. WebOsDoctor can be decompiled/modified to push whatever partitions/images you need. Buried a couple of folders deep in the .jar file is a WebOs.tar file and a topaz.xml file that will tell you what you need.
2) Once you've successfully installed Android, you should be able to use CWM to do any upgrades.

BTW, I Took a look at MetaDoctor. Didn't look like it was going to allow completely custom images without some hacking... mostly used to tweak the WebOS setup before install.


----------



## Noiofnine (Aug 21, 2011)

Well just saw the Touchpad Team posted their dual boot demo video. Audio was difficult to hear, but sounded like they said 2.3.5 and again, touch screen issue.

anyhow found something interesting. 
Looks like someone made a linux/ubuntu program to pull nigthlies of Cynogen.
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=969266


----------



## benny (Sep 1, 2011)

lJesterl said:


> I'm not sure who they are but if you wouldnt mind to share there details I will contact them.
> 
> I need assitance from anyone who would like to help me who is running a 64bit version of ubunutu. My desktop crapped out on me and my laptop is only 32bit. I need the following compiled/built and uploaded for me to download.
> 
> ...


having issues connecting to the repo. Our work network is tied down to make sure were not on facebook all day etc so cannot connect to that repo. I will setup a virutal machine at home tomorrow and will try again for you.


----------



## cursordroid (Aug 24, 2011)

benny said:


> having issues connecting to the repo. Our work network is tied down to make sure were not on facebook all day etc so cannot connect to that repo. I will setup a virutal machine at home tomorrow and will try again for you.


I can't access from here either. I have no firewall blocking.
Git is probably down right now.


----------



## AllThumb (Sep 1, 2011)

lJesterl said:


> I'm not sure who they are but if you wouldnt mind to share there details I will contact them.
> 
> I need assitance from anyone who would like to help me who is running a 64bit version of ubunutu. My desktop crapped out on me and my laptop is only 32bit. I need the following compiled/built and uploaded for me to download.
> 
> ...


I have pulled all source codes and compiled successfully. Had to try three different desktop, my netbook and wife's laptop due to silly 64bit restriction as a side story.
I tried to configure kernel to include different drivers to match touchpad, there are major problems that menuconfig doesn't generate any good .config file.
And worse is that the config items are not properly coded. So we may have to rely on Makefile hacking to include other drivers.
I haven't tried my compiled build yet as I don't see a way how to burn the images and kernels without risking bricking it out.
One kernel for both WebOS and Android makes some sense but using WebOS doctor may be better.
Is there any document that describes how TP bootloader works?


----------



## MrNick01 (Aug 31, 2011)

lJesterl said:


> I'm not sure who they are but if you wouldnt mind to share there details I will contact them.
> 
> I need assitance from anyone who would like to help me who is running a 64bit version of ubunutu. My desktop crapped out on me and my laptop is only 32bit. I need the following compiled/built and uploaded for me to download.
> 
> ...


actually, funny you should ask... I already have this built. It has been chilling on my ubuntu pc for several days. If you want, contact me and I'll send you the image or whatever else you need.


----------



## Redwolf (Aug 23, 2011)

I have a 32 gig i can test with, have some programming experience. would love to help


----------



## Viral_Weaponry (Aug 28, 2011)

lJesterl said:


> PS: sorry for the grammer/spelling errors Im one handed right now because I broke my arm lol


LOL!!! now "that" was funny!!! heheh thnx for your interest here pal


----------



## Noiofnine (Aug 21, 2011)

lJesterl said:


> I'm not sure who they are but if you wouldnt mind to share there details I will contact them.
> 
> I need assitance from anyone who would like to help me who is running a 64bit version of ubunutu. My desktop crapped out on me and my laptop is only 32bit. I need the following compiled/built and uploaded for me to download.
> 
> ...


Anyone about to pull these from the git hub? If not I will tinker with it next week. Stupid obligations!!! lol


----------



## lJesterl (Aug 25, 2011)

Hello,

Firstly sorry to anyone whom I havent replied to via private message. I have so many. Also sorry if I do not answer your question directly on this post.

I am having trouble with the current build because its missing the system.img, user.img and emmc mbn. With Uboot you can essentialy boot anything aslong as you have the kernel and ramdisk build through mkimage first. You have to build the kernel then build the ramdisk and then build a multi uimage. You can use novaterm to chainboot or fsboot the image. You also have to setenv rules for booting your custom image. Most likely im going to build a boot script to boot into android then use adb to flash it but I need everything from the build to do so.


----------



## calris (Aug 22, 2011)

lJesterl said:


> With Uboot you can essentialy boot anything aslong as you have the kernel and ramdisk build through mkimage first.


How are you running U-Boot? I am assuming you are chain-loading it from bootie. Can you provide me with any details?


----------



## calris (Aug 22, 2011)

lJesterl said:


> With Uboot you can essentialy boot anything aslong as you have the kernel and ramdisk build through mkimage first.


How are you running U-Boot? I am assuming you are chain-loading it from bootie. Can you provide me with any details?


----------



## lJesterl (Aug 25, 2011)

You can run it through novaterm or novacom


----------



## calris (Aug 22, 2011)

lJesterl said:


> You can run it through novaterm or novacom


So it is run like a stand-along application, much like you would run any other command?

Please excuse my ignorance - a) I have not had a chance to play with my TP yet and b) I'm only familiar with running U-Boot as a boot-loader from CPU reset


----------



## Noiofnine (Aug 21, 2011)

lJesterl said:


> Hello,
> 
> Firstly sorry to anyone whom I havent replied to via private message. I have so many. Also sorry if I do not answer your question directly on this post.
> 
> I am having trouble with the current build because its missing the system.img, user.img and emmc mbn. With Uboot you can essentialy boot anything aslong as you have the kernel and ramdisk build through mkimage first. You have to build the kernel then build the ramdisk and then build a multi uimage. You can use novaterm to chainboot or fsboot the image. You also have to setenv rules for booting your custom image. Most likely im going to build a boot script to boot into android then use adb to flash it but I need everything from the build to do so.


I think this (the system.img) was in img 12 of the" full dump" or the "new dump" from the other post.


----------



## Pulser (Jun 14, 2011)

I have already built and booted the code aurora stuff...

www.villainrom.co.uk/Touchpad/rom

There is a zip for getting the files quickly


----------



## Noiofnine (Aug 21, 2011)

Pulser said:


> I have already built and booted the code aurora stuff...
> 
> www.villainrom.co.uk/Touchpad/rom
> 
> There is a zip for getting the files quickly


can you elaborate success level? Whats working whats not?
how did you flash, uboot, novaterm, or something else?


----------



## danalo1979 (Jun 23, 2011)

"lJesterl said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I'm new to this site but have used xda-developers for awhile. I am working on the touchdroid project myself. I have been able to use my own custom boot loader with a generic android image. I am currently working on a proper image and a friendly user install program. I will keep you all posted and should have a working port by the weekend.
> 
> ...


What is your twitter?


----------



## scifan (Aug 22, 2011)

So, just to be clear, are you running this image?

And how much of it works? And what partition layout works with it?


----------



## lJesterl (Aug 25, 2011)

Both system dumps are garbage. One is missing 60% or more of the stuff and the other is missing stuff and has curreupted files.


----------



## AllThumb (Sep 1, 2011)

lJesterl said:


> You can run it through novaterm or novacom


Could you elaborate this a little bit?
I have built full kernel and android with most of drivers including touchpad/lcd driver/network/sensors/buttons and chargers but having trouble with boot it on TP.


----------



## R1Lover (Oct 23, 2011)

Moved to general section, dev section is for releases only please.

Thank you


----------



## lev (Jun 17, 2011)

Ok, that's kinda funny just because there are no releases.


----------



## jruweaver (Jul 6, 2011)

"lev said:


> Ok, that's kinda funny just because there are no releases.


Agreed, multiple threads in Dev section with no releases. Why did this one get moved? Seems like it has just as much dev potential/relevance as the others...


----------



## Burncycle (Aug 6, 2011)

Double agreed....


----------



## SRGaudio (Aug 19, 2011)

+1 please dont turn into xda...


----------



## zappcatt (Aug 23, 2011)

and another worried about "politics" and which threads get to be in the "development" area


----------



## SharkUW (Aug 26, 2011)

SRGaudio said:


> +1 please dont turn into xda...


Yeah. Xda is looking like a joke these days. At least in the EVO forums, the "dev" forum is nothing but kids figuring out how to throw things together and slap their label on it.


----------



## dangerous (Jun 14, 2011)

Is this project still moving along?


----------



## lev (Jun 17, 2011)

lJesterl said:


> I will keep you all posted and should have a working port by the weekend.


Which weekend was that, exactly?


----------



## dangerous (Jun 14, 2011)

lev said:


> Which weekend was that, exactly?


Heh, i was wondering the same thing. I guess it was harder to Port than originally anticipated.


----------

